# Browning Rage draw length?



## Jackthecat (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi guys, I need some help adjusting the draw length on my 2009 Browning Rage. It is set at 27, I need it to go to 28. This is the MT cam. Where would I move the allen screws? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jackthecat (Jan 26, 2010)

Nobody knows? I am pretty sure that the PSE stinger and Brute have the same cam. I have never done this before, and the screws I am talking about are in the cam.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

You would want to go down a letter, So if your in the "D" holes then go to the "C" holes and move your drawstop peg to the corresponding letter and all should be good


----------



## Jackthecat (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks, I am at the letter B now, did I do that right? And not that it matters, how much speed did I gain by going up an inch?


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Most bows now are pretty efficient so you should gain somewhere between 10-15 fps, but it just depends on the cam system and limbs, Also if the bow is set-up to spec and tuned right aswell

Which way do the letters run on your module, To lenghten the DL you will be wanting to move the module out away from the cam more to take-up more of the cable, Brownings maybe different or you may have a short draw module installed now, I was thinking the Rage with the MT cam would go to 30" DL so That would be letter "A"


----------



## Jackthecat (Jan 26, 2010)

The mod runs from A to D. A was where I was at, and so I guess it is the other way around for Brownings. A must have been 27, and seeing as I am only 15, I doubt that I have a 30 inch DL. Especially when I am using 28 inch arrows. Thanks again.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep, They maybe the same on PSE but I can't remember off hand without looking at one, lol, old age sneeking up on me I guess, lol, Figure I would know as I work on them everyday, lol


----------

